# Costume Help For Plus Size Ppl



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

Our theme this yr is Witches,Wizards and Ghouls and I have decided I want to go as a witch but not the traditional straight black dress pointy hat witch something more historic problem is finding something in my size I am a 16/18 and unfortunately the costume ppl go more in small to 12/14. 

Also my husband wants to go as Merlin but he is a big guy and most costumes I have found fit up to 220 lbs 


I am not a seamstress not even close so any ideas would be greatly greatly appreciated.

Thanks and Happy Haunting


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Do you have some pictures of what you're looking for?

I might be able to get you into something!!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

www.plussizecostumeshop.com

Under the halloween tab. They have witches. I don't know if I would call them "historic" or not and they also have a merlin costume.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Ouch, kind of pricey.


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

I always have an issue with finding a decent costume in my size (20/22). 2 years ago, I wanted to do a Victorian type lady, and couldn't find a darn thing. So I kind of cheated and went to the local costume rental shop. I got a beautiful black mourning dress, hat, gloves, fan, etc. for $60. It was actually real clothing, covered in lace, not the fire retardant polyester stuff you get from a costume store. It was gorgeous. And considering the price of most costumes, was also cost-effective. Only problem was that I didn't have the pieces to mix and match for the following years. 

It all depends on your budget, I guess, but I've also found good pieces at the local thrift shop and clearance racks. 

I would think that a more "historical" costume would be something along the lines of puritan/pilgrim type of garments: floor length full skirt, shirt with buttons closed up to the neck, and a bonnet maybe?

As far as Merlin goes, is your husband looking to be more "historical" as well?


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Ouch, kind of pricey.


Depends on your budget, I suppose. High quality, hand made costumes. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

This is true, budget is everything.
I can vouch for my wares as well.
I have never had a return due to any quality issues in the last four years.
It all depends on the manufactures you pick and I have good ones.


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks for the info and Ideas I am sorry it took me so long to reply I am firefighter and was on call last night. Anyway Umm I think we are looking for a more historical look for My husband on Merlin and I'm thinking Salem Witch Trial times for mine. I will try and get some pics of what we are looking for and as for budget under $100 each Thanks again


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> This is true, budget is everything.
> I can vouch for my wares as well.
> I have never had a return due to any quality issues in the last four years.
> It all depends on the manufactures you pick and I have good ones.


I don't doubt it. Why do I get the impression you are taking it personally?
My suggestion for the site has nothing to do with the quality (or lack there of) of your costumes. I haven't even been to your site. So please don't take it personally. It was simply a suggestion and I like the product she puts out. It has nothing to do with anything or anyone else. 

At any rate... *Silent cries*....good luck with your search!!  And much respect to you , firefighter.  Our citizens and our city counsel are at odds about the raises for our firefighters right now. Citizens backing the ff all the way. Be safe out there!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Not at all BW, was trying to say that you don't always get what you pay for, meaning you don't have to pay more to get good quality. I've seen some of the costumes that I carry on other sites for $70 to $80 more than what I have them for.
That make sense?


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks brandywine i appreciate the support we have been having battles for raises in our surrounding area as well I am a volunteer firefighter so thankfully am not having to go through that stress but I am pulling for my brother and sister firefighters struggling for their worth dues


----------



## Exotic Seamstress (May 14, 2006)

http://customexoticwear.com

I make costumes, I can help you with your costume sizing, and have it made to your size.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Spirit carries plus sized costumes. Try before you buy tho, as some of them lie about what size they really are.

Lots of luck - I know how hard it is to find good plus-sized costumes, being one myself. I wear an 18, but I'm big busted, so I have difficulty finding stuff that fits perfectly unless I alter it.

(I'm good at sewing, so I make most of my own costumes, but I splurge sometimes on the more elaborate stuff cause I get lazy)


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Most stores online carry plus-sized costumes. Just do a search. I have some football playing friends that find stuff, and some lady friends that are able to find costumes as well. Unfortunately, they may be 10-20 bucks more expensive.

I have had success every year selling my costume for almost as much as I paid for it or more... so don't rule out spending a little on your costume, if you take care of it... you can sell it and recoup some of the money.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

http://www.buycostumes.com/Search_All_plus size/Category/0/results1.aspx
http://www.frightcatalog.com/Halloween-Costumes/Plus+Size+Costumes/


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks Wilbret


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

I haven't looked, but try looking at salem wicca or coven sites to get ideas. even historical salem sites might give you ideas about period attire . might be able to piece somthing together from goodwill or salvation army stores.alot of my cheepest costumes have come out great ! and im also a big guy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

If you check out my pieces towards the bottom of the page, you'll have a lot to choose from.
Lots of couples outfits as well.
http://www.thefrighteners.com/DeluxeLineCostumes1.htm


----------

